# Finished My First Prototype AE50 Cal Cigar Punch!



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

There was a discussion a while back regarding cutters for 60+ rings and in the discussion, the NUB punch and its monstrous 14mm punch was mentioned and pictured. Well come to find out, the 14mm NUB punch was only available in gift sets so we were Sh!t Out of Luck... until now!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...n/306813-i-need-new-cutter-2.html#post3522242

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...n/306813-i-need-new-cutter-5.html#post3524543

Though it only measures a derisory 13.7mm, the AE 50 Cal casing is a perfict option for a MONSTER PUNCH; what's more, Guns and Cigars have always gone great together, just ask Schwarzenegger and Bender!










Well I have just finished my first AE50 Cal Cigar Punch and though it's not 100%, DAMN will it cut! One of my Kuba Kuba Acids offered itself as a martyr to the cause so I preceded to dive in and give it a go.... I applied more pressure than I needed, since I was not sure of the edge, and I cut deeper than I intended to, but all is good; a nice clean punch was made and smoked flawlessly :smoke:​
My Battery on my Digy is dead, but once I get it charged, I will take some pics and maybe a video.

So what do you guys think!?

MBB


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Miami Bad Boy said:


> Guns and Cigars have always gone great together, just ask Schwarzenegger and Bender!
> 
> MBB


Or me!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

awesome and Fuzzy great picture!!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Nice Punch, I was loking for that Nub Set but never found one!
Hey Fuzzy, you can shoot me anytime!


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Ohhhhhh HELLS YEAH!!!!

Have your seen the Recon Cigars.... Talk about a bad ass cigar tube 

** Not my pics - They belong to Frank Lanzillo
































































MBB


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Those are some BADASS 25mm tubos! I looked for them all over. Could not find the price but it seems they are back ordered until at least July.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't wait to see the punch.

Bruce, awesome pic!

I got to get my hands on some of those tubos!


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Those are some BADASS 25mm tubos! I looked for them all over. Could not find the price but it seems they are back ordered until at least July.


I have a connection so I might be able to get some, let me check 

MBB


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Those tubes are really cool. Unfortunately the cigar does not look as well done. I have had a similar camo cigar before and the construction was far better than that. I think they were called american eagles.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

yellowv said:


> Those tubes are really cool. Unfortunately the cigar does not look as well done. I have had a similar camo cigar before and the construction was far better than that. I think they were called american eagles.


I know nothing about these cigars, save for the cool ass tube, lol... But yeah I see what you are talking about with the craftsmanship.

BTW, your pic is not loading.

MBB


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

Cartridge case punches work well. A deburring tool (for reloading) works great to keep them sharp. FWIW, a 32 S&W short fits nicely into a 38 S&W short which fits in a 44 special case which would probably fit nicely in your 50 AE for a set that covers just about any size cigar.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Cannon500 said:


> Cartridge case punches work well. A deburring tool (for reloading) works great to keep them sharp. *FWIW, a 32 S&W short fits nicely into a 38 S&W short which fits in a 44 special case which would probably fit nicely in your 50 AE for a set that covers just about any size cigar*.


lol... I was thinking of this just the other day 

What is this deburring tool called?

I was also thinking of getting the 50AE bullets to complete the look, a dummy round if you will, what do you guys think?

MBB


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

It's called a chamfer and deburring tool. I don't have enough posts to include a link, but just about every manufacturer in the reloading industry sells one. One end is for chamfering the inside of the case mouth, the other deburrs the outside. You can use it to put a razor edge on the case mouth.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Too bad casings are brass. Hard steel would hold an edge much longer. Still I think using a BMG50 casing is an awesome idea. Now I want to make a 45ACP punch with a lead free frangible round cap cigar punch.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

KaChong said:


> Too bad casings are brass. Hard steel would hold an edge much longer. Still I think using a BMG50 casing is an awesome idea. Now I want to make a 45ACP punch with a lead free frangible round cap cigar punch.


Since my carry is an XD45, I will be doing a 45acp as well 

MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Cannon500 said:


> It's called a chamfer and deburring tool. I don't have enough posts to include a link, but just about every manufacturer in the reloading industry sells one. One end is for chamfering the inside of the case mouth, the other deburrs the outside. You can use it to put a razor edge on the case mouth.


I'll be looking into that, thanks for that bit of info!!! 

MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

One thing that I've noticed when fine tuning the edge, is that when I leave it a little rough, with a little serration if you will, it cuts much better than a polished edge. And no, it is not ripping the cap/wrapper; it is a nice round cut. 


MBB


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Miami I want to get my hands on one of those... can you point me in the right direction??


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

damn I can't read.. just read the wrapper.. I'll check out the site lol


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Phil from Chicago said:


> Miami I want to get my hands on one of those... can you point me in the right direction??


You can't get them anywhere. I am making them so I will be selling them soon 



Phil from Chicago said:


> damn I can't read.. just read the wrapper.. I'll check out the site lol


Do whaaa!? lol... You lost me here! 

MBB


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Those are Awesome


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

the ones with the plastic packaging say the websites name.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Ohhh you're talking about the Recon Cigars. I thought you were talking about the 50AE Cal casing punches that I am making. Yeah the Recons are on back order, but I have a connection for them. I am seeing if I can get a box of them. 

MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I think I came up with a Bad A$$ idea... I am going to install a auto extractor to push out the plug from the cap after it has been punched. My buddy and I have brainstormed all day at Home Depot and a few Craft Shops and I think I might have come up with something that will work! I think you guys will dig it! 

I'm still trying to figure out how to affix a key chain to it though. I want to use the extractor lip on the casing, but I can't find what I want. 

Any other ideas as how to affix a key chain to it? I'm up for suggestions 


MBB


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Miami Bad Boy said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to affix a key chain to it though. I want to use the extractor lip on the casing, but I can't find what I want.
> 
> Any other ideas as how to affix a key chain to it? I'm up for suggestions
> 
> MBB


How about removing the primer, enlarging the flash hole and attaching a wire ring. I guess, for a perminent attachment, some solder could be used in the primer pocket.


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

My Auto Plug Extractor idea will need the flash hole.

MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Damn it! so I called around today to see if any shops had 50ae bullets for reloading and one of the shops said yes, but they sold them by the box and would not sell them at each so I said the heck with it and went in to buy the whole box of 50ae bullets, and when I get there, they tell me they don't carry that cal for reloading. I was like "WTF!!??"

Needless to say, the search is still on. 

If anyone has a few, maybe 4 or 5 that I can buy off you, please let me know. Something preferably in a light 300 or less grain and JHP if at all possible. I really don't want to buy a whole box and then find out my idea won't work, then be stuck with something I can't use. 

Thanks guys!

MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay guys... I talked to my connection and they are willing to do me a BIG SOLID and hook me up with about 10 of these. They are on back order till July of not longer and he only has a VERY LIMITED quantity of these left so get them now. I am offering them here and on my gun forum so act fast!!! The price is reflecting the current availability of them.

PRICE: $20 + $3

PM me with your request! I want to keep this thread on track 










MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay guys!!! 4 of the Recon Cigars are GONE!!! Only 6 left! 

I forgot to point out that I've got to prepay for them up front so I am collecting money from everyone. With school and bills, I can't front the money to get them. I'm trying to wait till all 10 are sold and I get everyone money, before I call them in. 

I don't have ****** anymore since they screwed me so everyone is just sending me a check or money order for the $23. 

MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

*6 of the Recon Cigars are SOLD.... Only 4 remain!*

MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

BTW... I took the 50ae punch to the Cigar Bar last night and it was a HIT! A buddy of mine, who is a gun nut too, thought it was bad ass! It cut a lot of cigars last without a miss 

I can't find my charger to my camera so I am going to need to buy a new one, but pics and video will be forthcoming.... soon 


MBB


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

*Come one guys, I have 4 recons left!!! 
*










MBB


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Miami Bad Boy said:


> *
> *


I don't know... I think I'd let her come between me and a Recon Cigar.... :lol:


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay I FINALLY got a Batt for my camera so here's the video of the 50ae in action! Be forewarned, the video sucks, lol... I am getting over a cold, my voice is ****ed up after a week and a half of coughing my brains out, plus I rarely do videos, lol...

50AE Caliber Casing Cigar Punch Prototype - YouTube

MBB


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I want to see your auto extract method. Hopefully, I can adapt it to a 45-70 case. Empty shells make a great pipe tamper, too.

I would also like to compliment your interior decorator but will say a few empty beer cans thrown around would really improve the ambiance of your place oke: :rofl:


----------



## Miami Bad Boy BOSS (Mar 7, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> I want to see your auto extract method. Hopefully, I can adapt it to a 45-70 case. Empty shells make a great pipe tamper, too.
> 
> I would also like to compliment your interior decorator but will say a few empty beer cans thrown around would really improve the ambiance of your place oke: :rofl:


lol... it 3rd World Chic style, you like!? lol... ehhh... I use it to store sh!t, work out, film my torture ****, build engines, it's really an anything garage. I'm in the process if building a 455 stroker for my 2000 Trans Am Vert in there, lol. Should put out about 700 at the crank.

MBB


----------

